# EA70 wheel issues?



## johnnyk

I built up a cross bike last winter with EA70 wheels, and just noticed a little play in the front wheel. If I grab the rim while it's in the fork and push it side-to-side, it will actually move by about a centimeter in either direction. I checked the spokes, they're tight. I checked the quick release, it was tight. I can't tighten the bearings because they use cartridges. I had a bike shop give me their opinion, and all they could tell me was, "that's not good," and told me to make a warranty claim. Well, I am, but now I'm wondering if I should just replace them with another set of EA70s, or go with something else. I like the wheels a lot, so I'm hoping I just had a bad example. Anyone else have this issue, or can reassure me that another set won't have the same problem?


----------



## binjuice

hi there johnny i have just bought a pair of ec70 sl's wich have the sealed catridge type hub i have the same problem i have only had them a week my mavic askiums feel like a better ride after reading your post i will be sending mine back to! let me know how you get on with yours its definetly not right!


----------



## binjuice

hi johnny 

I e-mailed easton about the problem and got this reply

Regards,


It is possible that the bearings in the front hub are not pressed correctly, this can be easily fixed by most shop mechanics.

Please let us know if you have any further problems.

Regards,
Scott Junker

if you got to http://www.eastonbike.com/downloadable_files_unprotected/wheels/wheel-service/Circuit Front C1.pdf

this will explain what to do you basicly need to compress the hub with your scewer i hope this helps if you havent sorted it out already!


----------



## johnnyk

Hey, thanks for the info. Sorry to hear you're having the same issue. I ended up returning them to the supplier for a full refund, because they agreed that it sounded like a warranty issue. Then I bought a new pair from a local bike shop (the originals were over the internet) so that I could handle future issues with them directly, if necessary. My bike felt completely different immediately with the new set; no more cringing when I came to a bump, the noise was gone, and the rear hub even sounded better. I think I may have gotten a bad example in the first place, especially since I have heard from quite a few people since then that Easton makes great stuff, these wheels in particular. I'm happy with them, but will check out that link you gave me for future reference. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Steve-a-Reno

I had just ordered a new set of EA 70's and when I received them yesterday AM I noticed the seam on one of the braking surfaces was raised a bit. I ran my finger then my nail over that rasied area then all the other seams and they all felt like they would slice my pads immediately. Luckilly I never so much inserted the quick releases and the retailer agreed to replace them.
Easton says they have not received any of the EA 70's back for pin shift or misaligned seams. Hopefully the new set will make me happy. If not I may have to try for a set of EA 90 SL's.


----------



## johnnyk

Well, despite my previous issues with the wheels, I can say that the braking surfaces of both my first set and my current set have been fine. I think you should be safe if you get another set of 70s.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno

Good to hear. 

Sun and Ski said they would get my replacement set on the way soon. Not soon enough in my book - I feel like a kid on Christmas eve!


----------



## Chaffer

I too have a new set of EA70 wheels and found my front wheel to have a worrisome amount of play in it.

I was actually told by a shop guy at a LBS that the wheel was designed so that there is play when the wheel is unloaded but 'tightens' up when there's weight on it while riding.

It seemed that he was sprinkling a load of fertilizer at the time and I'm glad to see that this thread confirms it.

Hello Easton?


----------

